# Jennings 380?



## handgunsarefun (Nov 4, 2008)

'I just got home from the local gun show and I held alot of guns. I'm planing on going back in Feb to purchase my second handgun.:smt023 wondering if anyone has a Jennings pistol and how well they perform. I'm also looking at a kel tec which i've heard good things about but the pistol doesn't fit well in my hand. I was always told if it's not comfortable, your accuracy suffers. Are there any other smaller pistols that are compareble to these that carry and perform well. I would like any input on this subject.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's an old thread about it:
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11550

The Kel-Tecs have a sort of following around here. My next firearm purchase will likely be a P3AT for pocket carry. But, if the Kel-Tec doesn't feel right in your hands, then don't purchase one. If that's the case then the LCP probably won't feel good either. If you can go a little larger, the Bersa .380 is popular and so is the Walker PPK/S. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Jennings are at the very bottom of the barrel as far as price and quality goes. If this is a gun you will have to depend on, you would be much better off to save up and buy a gun with a reputation for quality. There's a reason Jennings are so cheap.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The kid who tried to rob us, some 11 or 12 years ago, was armed with a Jennings .22 or .25 (hard to tell which, from the muzzle end).
I don't know whether or not it malfunctioned, or even if it was loaded, but I didn't get shot when I knocked it away from my head.
I didn't get a chance to follow-up, either: he and his buddy took off, empty-handed, after we had distracted him.

Instead of outright giving you cash, I believe that the State of California issues you a mask and a Jennings, and assigns you a territory, when you sign up to collect welfare. It saves the state a whole lot of money, and doesn't put anybody in real danger.
(Just kidding, of course.)
:smt033


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The kid who tried to rob us, some 11 or 12 years ago, was armed with a Jennings .22 or .25 (hard to tell which, from the muzzle end).
> I don't know whether or not it malfunctioned, or even if it was loaded, but I didn't get shot when I knocked it away from my head.
> I didn't get a chance to follow-up, either: he and his buddy took off, empty-handed, after we had distracted him.
> 
> ...


That's kind of funny Steve:smt082


----------



## handgunsarefun (Nov 4, 2008)

any other suggestions?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

buck32 said:


> That's kind of funny Steve:smt082


It's not original. The concept comes from an old science-fiction story about a utopia in which nobody ever went hungry or was poor, among other things, but where each utopian "solution" was decidedly ironic.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's not original. The concept comes from an old science-fiction story about a utopia in which nobody ever went hungry or was poor, among other things, but where each utopian "solution" was decidedly ironic.


I guess it struck me funny as I grew up in the land of milk and honey, near Santa Cruz. Lived there until I was 15 then moved out of state. When I turned 24, I moved back to the bay area for 10 years and got introduced to drive-by shootings, more armed robberies than I can remember, etc. Even though it is not true, your comment struck me funny due to all the crime and the state not seeming to care or did not have the resources and just gave up. Passing out guns, ski masks and assigning a territory just seemed so aprapoe.:smt033


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i have a jenings j22 that i keep in my tackle box and it shoots great, i also had a jennings .380 and it blew up in my hand

knox


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I see the Bersa and Walthers have been mentioned. I'll add to that, the Beretta 84 (double stack) and Beretta 85 (single stack). 
P.S. I am not a D.A.O. or "striker fired" fan. Your milage may vary.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

hberttmank said:


> Jennings are at the very bottom of the barrel as far as price and quality goes. If this is a gun you will have to depend on, you would be much better off to save up and buy a gun with a reputation for quality. There's a reason Jennings are so cheap.


I don't think Jennings is even in the barrel.

I've yet to see one that I would trust my life to. I'm no gun snob, meaning I don't need a hi-dollar pistol to feel safe. I just want it to work. I've seen a couple revolvers from them that fired all the time but the accuracy was really bad. All the autos I've seen where not real reliable.


----------

